# Derealization tattoo?



## cannar6130 (Jun 7, 2014)

I've suffered from Derealization for many years now, (a bit of depersonalisation and depression too), and i'm thinking of getting a tattoo which represents what i've had to suffer. I've had this disorder for the majority of my life, and i would like some sort of symbol to represent this.

Any artists here have any ideas?


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Or.. or you could not do that so once you recover you won't have any reminders?


----------



## cannar6130 (Jun 7, 2014)

TheMessenjah said:


> Or.. or you could not do that so once you recover you won't have any reminders?


i knew somebody would say that.

it doesnt matter wether i have reminders or not..

I feel my derealization is so severe, i can never 'forget' i have it.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

cannar6130 said:


> i knew somebody would say that.
> 
> it doesnt matter wether i have reminders or not..
> 
> I feel my derealization is so severe, i can never 'forget' i have it.


You may not ever forget it, but one day you will laugh at it.


----------



## 23rddr (Jun 3, 2014)

I was actually thinking about getting a tattoo that said HOPE. I know a lot of people get that but personally I would never get a tattoo that says DP. This is really something I want to forget about. I think HOPE in my mind makes more sense because that's what you will be reminded of the most through this whole process.


----------



## sugarmagnolia77 (Jun 7, 2014)

I got "Keine angst" meaning "Don't be scared" in German, as a reminder to myself during my darkest moments. But then I realized a more accurate tattoo might've been "Keine angst vor der angst" meaning, "Don't be afraid to be afraid" so I might end up adding to it. Try dabbling in quotes and not just images perhaps? *shrug* I'd love to see what you end up getting.


----------



## cannar6130 (Jun 7, 2014)

sugarmagnolia77 said:


> I got "Keine angst" meaning "Don't be scared" in German, as a reminder to myself during my darkest moments. But then I realized a more accurate tattoo might've been "Keine angst vor der angst" meaning, "Don't be afraid to be afraid" so I might end up adding to it. Try dabbling in quotes and not just images perhaps? *shrug* I'd love to see what you end up getting.


i'd love to get a quote in another language, seems more mystical haha

im getting it next month, desperately searching for ideas


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Maybe you get one after you recover on the theme of overcoming adversity.


----------



## DaisyMen (Jul 20, 2013)

I saw this from Terry, on instagram. I think it's a wonderful tattoo idea.


----------

